# Sun Joe Extension Cord Length



## Coach8 (Feb 28, 2017)

I borrowed a buddy's Sun Joe last year to verticut and dethatch my yard. Worked pretty well and am thinking about getting one of my own. My only issue is that it recommends only using 1 extension cord and a 100 foot max. That's all I used last year as I didn't want to screw up one that I was borrowing, but it also meant that about 20% of my front yard was inaccessible as those areas were more than 100 ft. from the nearest power outlet. Anybody have any thoughts or have tested out the restriction on this before I spend the money on one of these?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm relatively sure that is due to resistance. If you have a 10 gauge extension cord, I think you would be fine. If the motor overheats, it should shut down to avoid damaging itself. Let it cool some and resume. Otherwise, check with some buddies for a portable generator to use.


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

I would also say 10 gauge extension cord, however I use two 50 feet 14 gauge and I have had no problems, the manufacturer's recommended 12 gauge.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I wouldn't waste the money on 150' of 10ga cord for a sunjoe, just connect a 50' for the far reaches of the yard then remove when your inside the range of your 100' cord.

You'd spend several times the value of the sunjoe on cordage with a 10ga cord.

I just checked lowes and 10/3 bare wire is $2 per foot...+ ends = over $300 for the cord. Besides the cost it'd be like dragging a garden hose behind you.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Forget the 10ga cord, for what you'll spend on that you could find a used gas powered machine. Get a 100' and then a smaller 50' 12ga cord and you can do your whole yard, plus you'll have high quality extension cords that will last you for years and years and years that you can use for everything else.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

12/3 and 10/3 cord is expensize

The restriction on wire size is due to the resistance of the cordage and the fact that 2 things can happen when the resistance become greater (larger wire has lower resistance) (10 AWG is larger than 14 AWG):

1. Voltage across load lowers. This could cause your device to not work or not work properly.
2. Heat in cordage become too great to dissipate. This could cause cordage to melt and then burn.

Remember 2 50 ft at 14 AWG has the same resistance as 1 at 100 ft 14 AWG. If manufacturer recommends 12 AWG for a certain footage then you should use 12 AWG. If you are going over the length limitation you should go up to 10 AWG.

14 AWG 15 Amps
12 AWG	20 Amps
10 AWG	30 Amps

From experience (not with that device), if you are only running a small amount of time, you would be fine with a 14 AWG extension up to 100 ft. You could check the cord if see if it is getting warm. or if you have a outlet test device , you could find out exactly how much current it pulls while operating.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

is it model Model # AJ801E 13 in. 12 Amp Electric Scarifier + Lawn Dethatcher with Collection Bag


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just get the (2) 12ga cords and be done with it. You'll be more than ok. You won't burn up any cords and they'll be useable for everything else.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Problem is the manual for AJ801E states: Do not use an extension cord over 100 ft (30 m).

This would lead me to believe that the device might not work (due to voltage being to low) at distances above 100ft.

I would think 12 AWG would be enough though.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I had thought 12/3 cord was more pricey.

I see a 12/3 100 ft at home depot for $48 and a 50 ft for $20 totally worth the risk.

If the 150 ft has issues you could also try a 100 with a 25, if that can cover. HD has a 25 ft for $13


----------

